

Show HN: CoinTouch now finds friends of friends that trade all major altcoins - cbeach
https://www.cointouch.com/

======
cbeach
This is my site, developed in Scala/Play/Neo4J/Mongo/Nginx.

After much frustration with exchanges I built
[https://www.cointouch.com/](https://www.cointouch.com/) to find friends of
friends that want to trade cryptocurrency.

CoinTouch shows offers to buy and sell within your extended social network.
Prices are pegged to market rates, at your chosen spread, and thus
automatically update every minute. There are no fees or delays, as CoinTouch
transactions are truly peer-to-peer.

CoinTouch can price in all major world currencies and altcoins.

Currently supports Facebook login - Google and LinkedIn coming soon.

